# Protein Makes Night And Day Difference



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.healthatoz.com/atoz/news/comtex...-circadian.html


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Very interesting! Thanks, Eric!







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

Eric.... does this article mean that there is a reason why my husband's IBS improves when he doesn't have to work night shift every 3 or 4 weeks?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Art spirit, this is just new research and has not been studied I am sure in how it may or may not relate to IBS.However, messing with your internal clocks can have an effect for some on their IBS. There are also some interesting sleep studies on IBS worth reading in pubmed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

Eric... I am not familiar with "pubmed". Can you point me in that direction when you have a moment?Thanx


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

here you go art spirit. Hope it helps. http://www.ncbi.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2002)

Thanx, Eric... I've bookmarked the site and will peruse for more info.You're great with all of this info.


----------

